# Another chinaminx?



## shelley (Oct 29, 2008)

I was browsing cubefans and came across this

http://cubefans.com/new-12-color-tile-megaminx-p-101.html?zenid=afbca5e3ed59c15e5ece2d35b02ce64a

Plastic tiles like the Meffert's minx, but priced more closely to the cheaper "chinaminxes." Is this new? Is it just the PVC chinaminx with plastic tiles? Has anyone tried it?

Haha, I feel like Pokemon. Wild megaminx spotted!

EDIT: I see it was added to the catalog Oct. 21, so that answers that question.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes i've seen them a while ago, they look good. http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=OUh88_JD5Jo


----------



## SparkZer00 (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUh88_JD5Jo

That may help, it may not


----------



## pjk (Oct 29, 2008)

Dang, those seem really nice for the price. My Mefferts is still pretty bad after some modding. Perhaps I need to work on it more.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 30, 2008)

I have this megaminx, it arrived yesterday. To me it feels good, but I've never touched another megaminx so I can't judge.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 30, 2008)

Black or white?


----------



## JCUBEDx (Oct 30, 2008)

I just recieved a white one and a black one of these megaminx's today  They're great, although a few of the tiles have already fallen off. But just a dab of superglue fixes it. Overall, they're worth it. They spin better than the pvc megaminx and cut corners very nicely. The white one feels just a bit smoother than the black one


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the black one, and no tiles have fallen off yet.


----------



## blah (Oct 30, 2008)

If you've never touched another megaminx and you think that minx feels good right out of the box, it's probably better than the Chinaminx. Because I don't think _anyone_ can say Chinaminx is good out of the box, nor my Tribox minx for that matter.

This is a little off-topic, but I just got reminded of something... @shelley: I think I saw a Tribox Chinaminx in one of your videos (some BLD video if I'm not mistaken). How do you like it? Any good? If it's not the megaminx I'm talking about, just forget this question


----------



## shelley (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, mine is the PVC Chinaminx. It's decent. Not as good as some others that I've felt, but I'm not all that good at megaminx so it's good enough for me. It's gotten a lot better since I lubed it and solved it a few times. Dan Dzoan has the same kind, but his has been sanded and lubed and it's really smooth.

The only major problem I've had is some of the screws coming out of the core if you turn the faces too much. I've fixed the most problematic screws with a dab of dried superglue at the tip of each screw, and that's helped a lot.


----------



## blah (Oct 30, 2008)

There's this: http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ca5/61/p-r1-s/ (Tribox Chinaminx)

And then there's this: http://www.cube4you.com/307_Megaminx(PVC-sticker).html (Cube4you PVC Chinaminx)

I had the impression they were two different products (based on the color schemes, I know it's a pretty dumb way to distinguish between two different minxes, but...) I'm pretty sure I have the first one. You seem to have the second one. Can anyone confirm this (that they're the same/different)?

Edit: I just took another look at "the other pictures" on cube4you.com, and it seems I'm wrong. They _are_ the same, based on the internal structure, I've even got the same vampire puncture marks on my edges!  I guess they were just stickered differently for some unknown reason.


----------



## shelley (Oct 30, 2008)

The color scheme seems to be kind of random. My friend's megaminx has two adjacent sides that are very similar shades of pink, and mine has two opposite sides that are very similar shades of purple.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 30, 2008)

o.0 new china product? with custom color schemes?

melaminx.


----------



## blah (Oct 30, 2008)

Since we're talking about the same megaminx here, I'll give a bit of my opinion too  I didn't have the self-unscrewing screw problem, and it's probably already been solved like 50 times (20 times by me and I'm guessing 30 times by random people)? So I guess I don't need the superglue.

I couldn't even turn a face with my palm when I first got it, I had to use my fist, don't ask how, kinda hard to describe, but you get the point, it was _that_ hard to turn. I took it apart, loosened the screws and lubed it and it started to feel like an old Type A even before my first solve. Now it's popping like an old Type A too unfortunately  I know the springs are waaay too long but I haven't found good replacements yet, any suggestions?

Edit: One thing's for sure though, it's definitely better than Chinaminx outta the box. It doesn't lock up like hell _and_ it cuts corners. Before my Chinaminx becomes like Laetitia's, I'm sticking to this one (which means the Chinaminx won't get the breaking in it deserves, but who cares) 

Okay, I'm getting off-topic...


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys.

I got this megaminx a few days ago (played with it when my parents were out - its supposed to be a present), and it seems really stiff out of the box, and i can pop a corner with ease. Does this megaminx react well to lube? Seeing as this is my first megaminx, i am not sure how good they are supposed to be, however i have tried a friends, and it seems much looser. His megaminx is a chinaminx.

Thankyou.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 29, 2008)

its not chinaminx, its a pvc megaminx from 9spuzzles. (I'm the friend, I think)


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> its not chinaminx, its a pvc megaminx from 9spuzzles. (I'm the friend, I think)



oh, well yours is nice - except it always pops on me


----------



## MathManiac77 (Nov 29, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Mini-Spee...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Does anyone know what kind of minx this is?


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm, looks like a White pvc minx


----------



## MathManiac77 (Nov 29, 2008)

Any idea why it says "mini"?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 29, 2008)

MathManiac77 said:


> Any idea why it says "mini"?



maybe because it isnt big?


----------



## MathManiac77 (Nov 29, 2008)

But I mean, is it smaller than an average minx?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 29, 2008)

MathManiac77 said:


> But I mean, is it smaller than an average minx?



I think it is as small as the PVC megaminx from c4y


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 29, 2008)

Going to order it right now


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 29, 2008)

Megaminx's are so much smaller than I though it would be, and pyraminx's are bigger than I thought but it's better that way


----------



## Lofty (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm glad you are saying good things about the pvc minx from 9spuzzles. I have one of those waiting for me for christmas.


----------



## MathManiac77 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, I'm ordering that White PVC minx too, so I was worried if it's smaller than normal.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 29, 2008)

MathManiac77 said:


> Lol, I'm ordering that White PVC minx too, so I was worried if it's smaller than normal.




we will see


----------

